# "Skeletons And More” SALE



## KkrazyKkaren (Apr 27, 2006)

"Skeletons And More” SALE 

I wanted to share with you!!
"Skeletons And More” is having a 10% off sell on its handmade custom props.
These are beautifully created works of art that include such items as
skeleton chandeliers, skull wall sconces and other extraordinary lighted
bone displays. This sell will last until October 23rd, so just in time to
get those last minute fine details for your haunt. Just go to
Skeletons And More, Halloween props Anatomical models to see all that is available."

*** Also masks on sell at 15% off


----------

